# Dovre 750 pilot problem



## calvinclyde (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello, we have a 19 year old Dovre 750  which burns propane and have already replaced the thermopile twice. The pilot won't stay lit. Where do we go from here? We love the stove and are willing to replace the entire unit if need be but need to know what and where to buy?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 17, 2016)

The thermopile generates the millivolts to keep the gas flowing to the burner.
The thermocouple generates the millivolts to keep the gas flowing to the pilot.
You probably need a new thermocouple.


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 18, 2016)

the DV750?
http://downloads.hearthnhome.com/installManuals/24298.pdf


agree w/Bob if you haven't replaced the t-couple it is time now...


----------



## calvinclyde (Jan 18, 2016)

Ok, thanks. We can try that. Will get back to you after we try it.


----------



## calvinclyde (Jan 21, 2016)

Ok, so my husband replaced the thermocouple and no improvement. The pilot still won't stay lit.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 21, 2016)

Did he take a reading on the t-couple to see how many milliVolts are being generated?
He will need a multimeter set to volts DC. The reading needs to be above 20 & should
ideally be 27 - 28mV...


----------

